# Playing With a Chicken Wing



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been feeding Cheddar a chicken wing for lunch. He loves his chicken. Today Cheddar has decided to play with his food instead of eating it :lol:

He's flinging it around, pawing at it like a toy, and licking it. He's so weird.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL, sounds like he had fun


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, pretty cute. If you can take a video next time she plays with her food, I would love to see it.


----------

